# Hay rack in Progressive Farmer



## Small Timer (Nov 11, 2009)

In the Handy Devices section of the February issue of _Progressive Farmer_ there is a welded hay rack for a trailer. I have a trailer similar to the one pictured and would like to build something similar. I was wondering if maybe the person that submitted that idea was a member here or if someone else had built something similar and could put some photos or additional information here.


----------

